
How to speed up your computer using Google Drive as extra RAM - AndrewDucker
http://drusepth.net/how-to-speed-up-your-computer-using-google-drive-as-extra-ram/
======
ahazred8ta
This is meaningless technobabble.

"dislodge the nimbus bit"? "your RAM’s syntactic DRM package"? It's already
been criticized here:
[https://plus.google.com/+DerekRoss/posts/XXwcq4ooT1a](https://plus.google.com/+DerekRoss/posts/XXwcq4ooT1a)

~~~
AndrewDucker
I thought it was hilarious.

And clearly intentionally so.

------
embedded
Is this an attempt to get published with one of those autogenerated gibberish
papers?

[http://www.nature.com/news/publishers-withdraw-more-
than-120...](http://www.nature.com/news/publishers-withdraw-more-
than-120-gibberish-papers-1.14763)

~~~
AndrewDucker
No, it's satire. Presumably written by a bored techie, fed up of seeing one-
too-many "Speed up your computer, with this one weird trick!" links.

